# Good Book On the Age of the Byzantine Text



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 12, 2011)

Just picked this up via Inter Library Loan and have found it profitable so far. Recommend it for those curious/interested in the arguments pro/con for both the Byzantine and Alexandrian texts.

View attachment 2313

Amazon.com: The Byzantine text-type and New Testament textual criticism (9780840749581): Harry A Sturz: Books

Dr. Harry A. Sturz is Professor Emeritus of Greek at Biola College.


----------

